# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ese Nga A. Z. çajupi

## Askusho

*
NË VËNT TË PARATHËNIES*
*

*Bashkatdhetarëve.*

Tani disa vjet, kemi rënë tepër pas politikës... Politika! Fort mirë. Po na duhet dhe letratura, për zonë! Kemi nevojë të dëfrejmë e të çdëfrejmë dopak, të jetojmë dhe me ëndërra. Pastë të mirë, pra, z.Milo Duçi, që na mbushi dëshirën e zemërs, se «E thëna» do të na zbavitij mjaft, sa të harrojmë, një orë a dy, mendimet e mundimet e jetës, ndë këtë botë ku hollësitë, kodhelet dhe lodrat e politikës gati na prishin trutë në ditë të sotme. Do të më thuani se jam në gabim, se politika për shqipëtarët është si buka që hanë; janë të 'lindur për politikë. Për njëmënd, ndë Shqipëri gjenden plot ministra, qeveritarë, depytenj, diptlomatë të fortë. Mbijnë sikursi kërpudhat nga dheu... Përkundra, shkronjëtorët, vjershëtorët, janë fort të pakët. Në këta 3 a 4 vjet të fundit Shqipëria ka mundur me pas më tepër se 300 a 400 ministra, diplomatë, deputenj të çkëlqyerë! Po, qysh 40 vjet e tëhu, s'ka mundur me na dhënë veç 4 shkronjëtorë e vjershëtorë që meritojnë të përmendej në letratyrë... Si shpjegohet kjo pasuni në pikëpamje të politikës? Unë, që jam krejt budallë në këtë pikëpamje, them se, për shumicën e shqipëtarëve politika është një punë fort e lehtë dhe u vërtetoj se, për me fitu bukën, në këtë botë të rreme, zanati m'i lehti është të bënesh ministrë. S'ke nevojë të dish asnjë punë, asnjë mjeshtëri me themel. Ministri i bujqësisë bie fjala, takon të mos çquajë qepët nga prasët; ministri i luftës takon të mos ketë marrë një pushkë në dorë; ministri i financës takon të mos ketë fituar as një grosh, veç me të grabitur, ministri i arsimit takor lë mos dijë as shqip, veç të mundij të shkruaj një ë me dy pika në krye: ministri i punëvet përjashtëme takon të jetë prift a hoxhë..., dhe puna të vejë mbarë gjithmonë...

1). Një herë në një kohë, populli lypte nga qeveritarët të jenë sidomos atdhetarë të vërtetë. Jo, sot s'është nevojë.
2). Ndë Shqipëri, një turkoman, një grekoman, një sllavoman, një intrigant, një tradhëtor, takon të bëhet pa vesvese, regjent, ministre, depytet, prefekt; faqe me nder, dhe mbret...

*Kajro. shkurt 1922*

1). Ironi therëse për gjendjen politike të viteve 1919-22 veçanërisht për qeveritë e Durrësit, të Verlacit e të Zogut dhe për dallaveret e tyre parlamentare.
*). U botua si parathënie në dramën «E thëna»- të Milo Duçit (shkrimtar, gazetar patriot, bashkëkohës me Çajupin, i cili veprimtarinë e zhvilloi gjithashtu në Egjipt). Parathënia shpreh një moment lodhjeje, pakënaqësie e brengë të poetit, i cili shihte se punët s'po vinin mirë. Është ajo plasje në shpirt që e provonin mjaft intelektualë demokratë në vitet 1920, kur panë se sakrificat e vegjëlisë dhe të patriotëve te vërtetë po merreshin nëpër këmbë. Shqetësimet që shpërthejnë ne këtë parathënie janë ato të patriotit, demokratit, iluministit, që është i lidhur ngushtësisht me interesat e atdheut: Shkrimin e përshkon një ironi e mprehtë që thellohet deri në sarkazmë therëse.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Eshte teper therrese..., jo vetem per te shkuaren..., por qe eshte aq aktuale edhe sot.
Faleminderit per postimin.

----------


## Askusho

Rrofsh arberesh per falenderimet e tua...
Edhe mua me dritheroi tek e lexoja... aq aktuale sa te duket se ora ka ngrire e koha s'ka ikur...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Lexova disa nga postimet e tua..., shume interesante, fatkeqesisht jane te pakta ketu...
Kemi nevoje per te shkundur pluhrin e kohes dhe harresen e prapambetjes "moderne".

Pershendetje vella e ja kalofsh mire.

----------


## Askusho

Ehhh Niko, gjaku yne i shprishur!

----------

